# Fridge smells



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas how to get rid of smells after the fridge has been closed after use?


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

I clean mine with a solution of bicarbonate of soda then leave the door open slightly, on the door hook thing, when the van it is not in use.
Seems to do the trick.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yep, same here, bicarbonate of soda in warm water and leave the fridge on the "open" lock when not in use.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i clean it and leave the door open when not in use 
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Smelly fridge*

Hi

Take a lemon and cut it in half. Scoop out the flesh, leaving you with two "home made" bowls. Fill the lemon bowls with salt and place one in the top of the fridge and one in the bottom.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Clean it with bleach and always leave it with the door ajar.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

House removals companies chuck a couple of dry 'new' teabags in.

In usa they use charcoal, or just stand a box of bicarb in there.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Smells*

Hello there,

Samsung use charcoal in their American Style appliances as de-odourizers. I would suggest if the smell is very bad you...

Pop some milton fluid down the condensate drain (buy the cheap £1 shop stuff you are only paying for the brand if you buy milton).

Clean the walls, and shelves thoroughly.

Place some lemons in as suggested and

Place some bicarb on the shelf in a tub.

I would suggest you do not use bleach as it can contaminate the food you put at a later date.

If it is extreme, place some charcoal in a tub too.

They all work in thier own way.

Trev.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*smell in fridge*

Check the bottom of the door gasket , peel it back! things like spilt milk will hum like hell. wash out with milton. always leave door on second catch


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*fridge fresh*

The little fridge fresh ( green in colour) you buy in asda or tesco about 1.08 are really good to leave in your fridge all the time, they get rid of all smells after a week or so, even prawns, so long as you have cleaned any spillage up, but leaving the door open when not is use as well , is probably the best way.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: smell in fridge*



silversurfa said:


> Check the bottom of the door gasket , peel it back! things like spilt milk will hum like hell. wash out with milton. always leave door on second catch


A very common problem, especially in motorhomes and caravans. If the dairy products enter the insulation foam it means a strip down or a new door.

trev.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Well Julie that proves my theory....you are rich ...prawns indeedy,,,,we will all be round for tea!!! :lol:


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*rich !!!*

Anytime bouncer


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

about covered there, definatly pour either miltons or weak bleach down the drain hole as if foodstuffs or milk mainly gets down there it heats up on the back of the fridge and stinks finding its way back in up the drain as well as making the van pong.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

You can't beat the old fashioned remedy of bicarbonate of soda and leave the door ajar when not in use. When we came back from our first week away we emptied the fridge. A few weeks later when we went to prepare it for our christmas trip I found black spots as well as a smell (I'd left the door shut), I cleaned it out as above and left the door ajar and hey presto no black spots and no smell. Lin


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
all above suggestions are spot on. here is mine - after a trip always totally empty fridge, and then clean all surfaces with a damp cloth dampened in a solution of lukewarm water and vinegar - doesn't matter whether its malt or wine vinegar. Then leave door ajar when not in use.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ballymoss said:


> Does anyone have any ideas how to get rid of smells after the fridge has been closed after use?


Today I saw This Device << and I thought I know someone who needs one of those :lol:

Mike


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

In another life, many eons ago, used to sell fridges.

Never use bleach. Bi-carb is the only solution. Bleach will taint the food.


----------

